# Please help me choose correctly.



## Mkulu (Jan 2, 2009)

I need help....PLEASE! After several weeks of reading about at least 50 reptile options, I am leaning towards a Tegu. Problem is there is so much conflicting info. From either an ignorant pet store employee, or a bias breeder just trying to sell what they got. I need valuable insight from someone who has real firsthand knowledge with multiple types of Tegus. Here is what I want most:
1. Disposition- Easily tamed, intelligent, calm, and least aggressive. I have small children, and this will be my first large reptile. I have been told the B&W Argentine is #1 for these things. Is that right?
2. Appearence- I like the look of the red, blue, or albino's, and would prefer to not have the largest Tegu out there. Though if that the one with the best disposition than that is what I want. So I guess I am wondering can I have the look and the temperment? Or am I wrong on the Tegus in general? Partially right? or What? HELP!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

This is only my opinion but I've kept all of the types of Tegus that you mention in your post, and my B/W's have been the most tolerant, tame, and trustworthy. I do a lot of public education and trust my favorite Argentines around children. Most of them become so docile that they don't even retain any kind of aggressive feeding response but will gently take food from my hand. I supervise my red Tegus VERY closely around children and, even tho I no longer keep Blues or albinos, I didn't trust them completely either. 

Just so that I'm not misunderstood here I believe that children should always be supervised by an adult when they are around or handling reptiles.


----------



## red_tegu28 (Jan 2, 2009)

MMRR - jif said:


> This is only my opinion but I've kept all of the types of Tegus that you mention in your post, and my B/W's have been the most tolerant, tame, and trustworthy. I do a lot of public education and trust my favorite Argentines around children. Most of them become so docile that they don't even retain any kind of aggressive feeding response but will gently take food from my hand. I supervise my red Tegus VERY closely around children and, even tho I no longer keep Blues or albinos, I didn't trust them completely either.
> 
> Just so that I'm not misunderstood here I believe that children should always be supervised by an adult when they are around or handling reptiles.



Why dont you trust albinos or blues? I have see some really tame adult blues


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 2, 2009)

I would think choosing a reptile is a very personal decision. Can you spend any time around your likely candidates and then see what floats your boat?


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 2, 2009)

I have raised all varieties of Tegus over the last 10 years and had several come to me as adults already. Of the 8 Blues that I've raised (and bred) all of them became fairly tame adults but I don't think they tolerate the type of interaction that I expose my educational animals to. They seem to tire of human interaction sooner than the B/W's or Reds, are a bit more nervous, and, in my experience, are just not as trustworthy. The one albino that was raised here was a laid back, calm animal, but I believe it was that way because it was never a truly healthy animal. It was almost totally blind and never was a great eater. The animal died at the age of 2 years and was severely undersized for it's age. 









In reality it would be best to spend some time chosing the specific reptile that would be best for you and your family. On the other hand, some of my most favorite reptile pets have come to me quite unexpectedly. Azul, my Grand Cayman hybrid, was dumped on me as an incorrigible and biting yearling by someone that had no clue about their personalities and about earning an animal's trust. Now he is a cuddler and I wouldn't give him up for anything. Clifford, the Red Tegu, was an adult rescue that was not terribly friendly when he first got here but is now reliable educational lizard. 




Clifford when he first arrived here.




And now. ( I won't mention that Bobby tried to sneak him back to Florida with him)


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, I highly recommend not getting an albino. These animals need UV and such to live, and thrive happily, which albinos can't do. It's best not to contribute to the breedings of such animals as it is hard for the poor things to live happily.


----------



## Mkulu (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks alot for the feedback. That is very helpful.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2009)

MMRR - jif said:


>


I've got to take a family photo like that!!



MMRR - jif said:


>


That is a fantastic shot!! Very majestic!


----------



## hoosier (Jan 3, 2009)

im with dave! :imwist (hehe im just playing dave) that grand caymen cross photo is just amazing. it looks like hes looking into the distance and just thinking. 8)


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks, guys. That is an old photo of Azul and I really need to get some current pics of him.


----------

